# Aufgabe-Stack



## endi (20. Mrz 2011)

Hallo, ich habe eine aufgabe.wäre super wenn jemand helfen kann.

Ich muss eine Klasse Stack implementieren, die drei methoden anbieten soll :

public void push(Object x)
public Object pop()
public Object peak()

Hier ist wichtig dass das Stack unendlich sein soll, habe gegooglet aber nix gefunden.alles mit einem Array.Ich werde Stack später in einer Klasse (UPN rechner) benutzen.danke im voraus.

Grüße,
Endi


----------



## eRaaaa (20. Mrz 2011)

Hier ist keine konkrete Frage erkennbar, dir wird hier niemand den Code dazu schreiben. Wo kommst du nicht weiter, was hast du nicht verstanden, was sind deine Fragen? 
Weißt du überhaupt was ein Stack ist und was die Methoden machen sollen?


----------



## xehpuk (20. Mrz 2011)

endi hat gesagt.:


> public void push(Object x)
> public void pop()
> public void peak()


Bei so viel void wird das ja ein witzloser Stack.


----------



## endi (20. Mrz 2011)

xehpuk hat gesagt.:


> Bei so viel void wird das ja ein witzloser Stack.



sollte Object schreiben,sorry


----------

